# [eBay] 250 GB 2,5\&quot; Hitachi Laptop-Festplatte SATA - NEU!



## Kaji87 (26. Mai 2010)

Verkaufe bei eBay eine neue und sehr leise Hitachi 250 GB Festplatte (100% positive Bewertungen!)

cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll

Viel Spaß beim Bieten!


----------



## Kaji87 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [eBay] 250 GB 2,5*

noch einen Tag und erst bei 5,50 Euro - hier ist ein Schnäppchen zu machen!


----------

